

How to control office light color using Meteor and Philips Hue - qiqing
http://q42.com/blog

======
qiqing
permalink: [http://q42.nl/blog/post/47625286540/control-our-office-
light...](http://q42.nl/blog/post/47625286540/control-our-office-lights-from-
our-website)

